# Airboat vs Outboard (Mud)



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I am considering finding a used airboat for duck hunting. I currently have a tracker sportsman 15 with a 25 evinruide on it. Plenty of power for the boat and I get to a lot of places. The seams on the front of th eboat have failed me twice, once this year and once last year. I spent a Saturday afternoon welding instead of hunting. Ticked me off. 

I am considering a new boat and what to get. I have always dreamed of owning a mud motor, after lots of research last year I thought I wanted a beavertail boat and I think it was mudbuddy surface drive. It was the only one with shiftable reverse at the time. Sweet rig I thought. The price tag after getting all the options and what not was going to be around 17K. To much for me right now. 

After this season and seeing the drought really effect where i could go at times, I considered an airboat. Looked online and found those things are WAY expensive for new. I don't have 70K laying around. But you can find a decent used one under 5K and pretty decent used ones between 5K and 15K. 

I think the airboat would be much more versatile as it goes over land and water. THere is a marsh I would like to explore some time and can't without an airboat. I doubt the mud motor would even get through it. Not sure though.

What are your thoughts on Airboat vs Mud Motor rig ? 
One obvious point is how tall an airboat is and hiding it while hunting. If I use the airboat to get someplace it is needed, chances are I can't ditch it and get back to a spot....


----------



## cshire (Sep 10, 2004)

Negatives would be the high profile, very loud (hearing protection required), and fuel consumption at $3.00/gallon - a small block-V8 is going to suck down some fuel while running at 3000 rpm.

Positives would be go anywhere regardless of depth, go over sandbars, marshland, etc.

There is a guy from Florida who posts on duckboats.net that runs an airboat for hunting. They use the airboat as a tender to haul dekes and small layout marsh boat. They do the actual hunting out of the marsh boats.

You may want to ask over at duckboats.net or the Florida forum on at the Refuge for better info.


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Major downfall for the airboat is the noise. When we where up north hunting this year a guy accross the bay had an airboat. Every morning when he started that thing up we heard it from accross the bay. I would have to say that he kicked up a ton of birds on his way out every morning. 

O yeah by the way mudbuddy doesnt have reverse possibly it was a prodrive. You might be surprised what the right boat/mud motor combo can get you into.


----------



## oden (Oct 23, 2005)

Air boat: Very large, very loud and very expensive to maintain. Very versatile in the right setting and can go just about anywhere.


Mud rig: Small, light, easily trailer-able, easy to maintain (if you can fix your lawn mower you can fix a mud motor) easy to conceal and store. 2 brands (Pro-Drive and Gatortail) even offer reverse.



My opinion.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Noise is a major drawback. Got to be birds around or hunting is a mute point.
I have a Mudbuddy longtail and absolutely LOVE it. 4" of water and I can operate. Not to many places I can't get to.


----------



## Reel Fishn (Feb 2, 2007)

Guy's the air boats with the right motors do not use up alot of gas. I've run them in Florida and with a air plane motor or the vw bug motors you can go a long way on gas. They do make alot of noise and are very tuff to stear with alot of wind, but you would never have to worry about how much water you had or what you were going over with the teflon bottoms!!

Good Luck with what ever you purchase...

Mark


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

get a mud motor and you might make friends. get an airboat and you will piss off every other hunter in 5 square miles around you.


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

Well put; well stated - I agree 

At the Mouth of the Saginaw last year -- the airboat guy pushed the birds out (gone -- bye, bye at least twice on us). At Sebewaing, the two guys there just pushed them out on the days when there are not a lot of birds there. I know, they do get their birds, but it ruins it for the guys that were out getting set-up before shooting hours -- they're not friend of ours. Just part of the hunt, but it can get frustrating.

Then, at Shiawassee, there are a couple of guys that run them. I'm jealous the way they go over the dikes (we push'em still) -- but you should see the birds they push out of the woods or the refuges -- Wow.

Just too loud -- we're not Florida. Right?

Just my opinion. -- Mud Motor is the way to go (maintenance; noise; gas).


----------



## fishsticker (Oct 31, 2005)

We use an airboat for bowfishing. You can't compare it to a mud motor they aren't meant to do the same thing. Water is optional with an airboat. They are very loud. Our boat is a 15ft rivermaster with a DD 500 cu caddy. The prop has a lot to do with the noise wood paddle props or comp props are best. Stay away from the small bladed props --very noisey. Not sure if we will ever use it duck hunting. I could see using one on Sag bay after seeing the bay for the first time this year at the GLBC in caseville. PM me if you have any questions about airboating or airboating laws.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm with Low Brass, I think the mud motor set up is a lot more versatile. But, I don't hunt big water very much. I would think you would have a tough time getting an airboat into a lot of tight spots I hunt along rivers and in small pockets without knocking down all of the cover. Just my opinion.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have always wondered how seaworthy an airboat would be. Perhaps the answer to that might have some bearing on his decision.


----------



## smackinducks (Dec 20, 2007)

glad sombody brought this up. i was told you cant run an air boat over the dikes while under power. also my nefew and his hunting partner about got run over in the wood at shiawassee on third to last day.if your that lazee that you cant pull a boat over a dike or think your too good for a regulare duck boat and whench stay on the bay dont ruin what little crops or cover we have on the flats


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

A lot of pro's and con's, some I had not even thought of. What better place to obtain experience from those who know. 

Someone mentioned laws, is there laws regarding going through a marsh making your own trail with an airboat ? 

The boats I was looking at were not real big, about 12' - 15' with airplane engines, so size wise it shouldn't be any trouble getting down the rivers and channels. I take my current 15' duckboat to a lot of places I shouldn't try, but you gotta get where the ducks are. I go through some props for sure. That poor old Evinrude 25 takes a beating and keeps going. 

Speaking of noise levels, aren't the mud motors a lot louder than an average outboard ? I have not had the pleasure to see one running in person except at distance. I do have DVD's from a few manufactures and they seem to be a lot louder than your average outboard. 

Again, thanks for all the tips guys, I really appreciate it. This site can certainly contribute to ones success in the field.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

smackinducks said:


> glad sombody brought this up. i was told you cant run an air boat over the dikes while under power. also my nefew and his hunting partner about got run over in the wood at shiawassee on third to last day.if your that lazee that you cant pull a boat over a dike or think your too good for a regulare duck boat and whench stay on the bay dont ruin what little crops or cover we have on the flats



We had that happend many, many years ago on the Bay at FP in the dark. Guys in an airboat ripping through the cattails in the dark almost took out one of my cousins.

Sad to say it, but the guys I've seen running them are typically NOT at the top of the gene pool, so they are very prone to doing stupid things with them because they can.


----------



## TokenChick (Dec 20, 2007)

My husband and I just got a 1750 Gator Trax with the 35 HP Vanguard, and I have to say that the mud motors will get you into (and through) some amazing places. We shopped around, but still the darned things aren't cheap. We finally made the move, though, considering that his setup will last for such a long time. He talked about air boats, but the noise factor was a MAJOR drawback, as was the HIGH price.


----------



## fishsticker (Oct 31, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> We had that happend many, many years ago on the Bay at FP in the dark. Guys in an airboat ripping through the cattails in the dark almost took out one of my cousins.
> 
> Sad to say it, but the guys I've seen running them are typically NOT at the top of the gene pool, so they are very prone to doing stupid things with them because they can.


Please don't lump all airboaters together, as a whole we are safe!! There are a lot of hillrods in flatbottoms as well, but the majority are safe duck hunters as are most airboaters!!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, here is a question about the mud motors. (I have been away from computer until today for the holidays). Will the mud motors get you through the heavy marsh stuff ? Also, how much louder are they than a typical outboard ?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

im buying a excel 18+56 or a 17+56 this spring with a 35 md HD sport. cost is around $10,500. the motor sounds like a gas power washer or lawn mower and will get you where you want to go. i have been in a 15' boat with a 20hp longtail and that thing goes everywhere over logs in 5 inches of mud and the prop is tore up on it.


----------



## Airboatman (Mar 1, 2010)

Its unfair to say because you operate an airboat you are on the bottom of the gene pool.Stupid people do all sorts of things and yes some have access to airboats,and some are saved every year from airboats when they are stranded.Usually people only remember what stupid people do, and if you see a someone on an airboat doing something stupid you remember that.I personally use an airboat and just like anything else you do you must think how what you are doing effects the people around you.We are very aware of what we are doing and know that behind us we are blowing a lot of air and our very considerate.I have stopped on a river and anchored and waited 30 minutes to allow kayaks to go through.Just like anything else its not the machine its the person who operates the machine.As for duck hunting with one I find it would be hard to use one without scaring off the birds for yourself and everyone around you.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hows this http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/1600135816.html


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

IMO...the only good airboat is one that can plane in open water. Problem is, horribly inefficient in a lot of situations when the engines get that big. 
Rescue/emergency=good
bowfishing=good
pulling kids on tube=not so good


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

They are quite a bit louder than and outboard but not nearly as loud as an airboat. i has a 23 hp on a 15' and it goes through some crap. one of the spots that i hunt on the bay you have to cross a sand bar that with the right wind is shallow enough guys in canoes had to get out and drag...not me pin it and hang on. the bigest down fall i have found is props, sand destroys them and they dont give them away.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

If you like ice fishing an airboat can really extend your season and makes this decision a lot easier. I hunted in one down in Texas and I think as far as shallow water goes ~1-6" it can't be beat after that a mud motor will work pretty decent. 

We never got into real thick marsh grass but he did drive it right up onto his trailer in the parking lot once we got out at the shoreline. Pretty neat to watch.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

The noise from a properly mufflered (word?) is not that much louder than an outboard. Maybe 15 - 20 decibels not enough to worry about. From my experiance with a mud motor, you can go just about anywhere there's 2" of water and mud. Where they lose there effecency is on a sand or hard bottom. There is nothing for the prop to dig into to get you going in shallow water, but the same goes for surface drives as well. 

As far as running through the cattails and thick vegatation, not an issue, gas it and hold on. Almost to easy, as I fnd myself ripping up the cover to often if I don't think about it before I try to get some place. 

As far as air boats go, I personally don't care for them, because of the extreme noise, and spooking birds when they come out in the early am. When they are returning to the ramp it can be a plus, because it gets the birds up and flying and gives you a chance to work them into your spread.  So it's a two edged sword with the bird spooking. I've hunted around them in the bay since the late 80's early 90's but still haven't gotten used to them. 

Get a mud motor BU, you won't be sorry you did. 
S


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

Not an air boat fan...try open water on the bay in a November gale...they don't handle that well....I might be inclined to say they are a danger in those conditions. jmo.. 

I hunt around North Island on the east side of sag bay and the problem I can't seem to understand is the guys that fire them up every 20 minutes on the dot. WHY? Get set up and sit tight. Are these guides moving birds for clients? I hate air boat guy:rant:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> the bigest down fall i have found is props, sand destroys them and they dont give them away.


I agree with your statement, but the motor is worth it though in my opinion. I have welded mine once and it's still true with little or no vibration. But it can be tricky as to how much heat you put to em. I tig welded mine, a little at a time but it wasn't that bad to begin with. 


So what did you decide Bellyup?? 

You want to take a ride in one come up to my place on the river and i'll take you for a ride!!!!!!!!! I'll let you drive for a while too, to get a feel for it! Call me and let me know if your interested, you're always welcome........I took Ruger 44 for a h$ll ride in mine once! :lol: :help: 
Smoke


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I asked this back in 2008 when I was in the market. 

I purchased a Beavertail 1750 with a 27HP Long tail. Kohler Engine. All in all I am happy with it. Props wear out fast, but since I know the prop builder personally I get a deal on them. 

My biggest thing is I don't think I am operating it right. Never had instruction, so i still get stuck now and again. I also think I am underpowered for the boat. I can stop in mud with a little water over it, like maybe 1/4" and when I try to get going, I can't. I think I need more power, and the boat is to heavy. Nice boat, thick hull, but she is a heavy bastard. 

So Smoke, I might take you up on your offer sometime if for no other reason to see if yours gets stuck like mine. I do like running the rivers and jumping logs though, that is fun stuff, and it freaks out your riders who have no idea your rig can do it. That look from my Dad was priceless.... I never slowed up.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> I asked this back in 2008 when I was in the market.
> 
> I purchased a Beavertail 1750 with a 27HP Long tail. Kohler Engine. All in all I am happy with it. Props wear out fast, but since I know the prop builder personally I get a deal on them.
> 
> ...


if you can't dig your motor into the mud/ground. you won't get unstuck or skim mud. The whole design of a mudmotor is to work like a blender...unfortunately there is only a few places where these things actually get to work like intended in michigan. I Have run mine in a mudflat down on the bayou....Tide ran out on me and i made it back to launch....with NO water....but i could dig in and start the blender.

that 27kohler should be fine on that boat....conditions of the water/mud/ground your running has more to do with it.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I have owned an air boat and one of my hunting partners has a mud motor. There is no comparison the air boat will run on dry ground a gravel or paved road. they are expensive and loud. they can be toned down some with prop selection. They guy to talk to it Tim Winiecki at fin and feather in Bay Port. Tim builds them and has run one since the some time in the 70s.
Air boats are very safe and handle well in rough water its the driver that can make them or any boat unsafe. as far as running through walls of cattails or other vegetation that not anything a thinking man should or would do. I know the noise runs the ducks out of the marsh but to really keep then out destroy the habitat buy cutting it or running over it with any boat and motor. I started hunting on Saginaw bay near bay port in 1949. I have seen all types of stupidity destroying the cover leaving the birds with little or no vegetation for protection is the worse.Air boats are being used to hunt ducks like them or not they will not go away so if you can afford one and want to get to places that are inaccessible by outboard go for it one more won't make that much of a difference. By the way air boats first appeared on the bay for duck hunting in the late 50s. I know I was there. they didn't come in any numbers because we had lots of water they came in the 60s when the water was real low. they still were not very popular I imagine it was the cost.


----------

